# really guys????



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i shark fished last night (11-13) at ft mcray. minding my own buisness trying to get some rest and a flounder boat came up and stole one of my spinning rods. didnt get the $700 12/0. no but got my CUSTOMERS rod that i just finished repairing and took it out to make sure it was casting right and acting right with the new guides and you took it. Ill give $100 for anyone that brings me the rod back. even you the guy who stole it. please i will get in so much trouble. its about six and a half foot tall. Blue base wrap with a black over wrap on the guides. the diamond wrap is a fish wrap with metallic red thread. and on the split grip on the bottom there is a weave of a yellowfin tuna with white thread. PLEASE HELP ME :wallbash:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that......there sure are a lot of dirt bags around these days. Darkness seems to bring out the "COURAGE" in them. 
:thumbdown:

Sure hope you get the rod back!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

That really sux....Did you see the boat? Most flounder light setups unique and unlike others....you may see them out again.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

it was v hulled. sunshine saw more of it than i did. i really hope i see them again. no hard feelings toward them i just want that rod back. ill even pay for it.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

carma is a BITCH they will get wats coming to them , i hope u get ur rod back


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Douchebags!!!*

My brother had his wallet stolen. While trailering his boat from fishing once.
He had left his wallet secured in his tackle box. And was still stored in the boat as he trailered it. By the time he got home someone was calling and wanting to sell him his wallet back. Apparently while he was en route home while stopped at a stop light they snatched the tackle box out of the boat.
A few years back while trailering back from the water two meth/crack zombies attempted to snatch something from the boat as i slowed to round a corner.
As i viewed in the rear view i couldn't believe it..... i was still moving at about 20mph


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

As I stir my coffee (I drink it black so stirring first cup is strictly for these issues) backwards this morning I will be asking the right spirits to mess him up... it will start with generator and light issues and progress to boat engine problems then, if the rod still isn't back, he might slip and fall overboard on a stiff outgoing tide...


I can honestly say I only HATE thieves, liars and lying thieves!

Brent


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

When it was close in it looked like a little whaler but then when they turned there lights off and rode out and got broad side it looked like a canoe. I couldent really tell. The guy was wearing a cowboy hat. Kingfisher we should just go out there one friday and saturday night and wait for there asses to come back and talk to them about it.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

we should man. good idea


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

we can take my boat out and chill one night and watch if he pops up over there again.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.........


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

ok, so let me ask a question here. was the rod being used when it disappeared? as in, could it have been dragged into the water and you just didn't realize it ? 

you nver explain what "summer" saw


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

no it was not being used it was just siting there minding its own buisness and the guy rolled up on it and took it and the rod holder it waas in


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Let me know if you folks are going to head back out "fishing" for pole swipers. I like all sorts of fishing...


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

todd im with u , i got some penn ss models we can use for bait if that dont work we can use my brand new threaded gig heads an a deep cycle battery for sent, that should atract them, if that dont work we can throw my 07 Tundra out there an hopefully we can land the big one .... Wat Do U Think ???


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahahahaha or just put my debit card on the jetties lol i really hope this guy is watching this and peeing in his pants. cause someone is gonna catch him


fulish850 said:


> todd im with u , i got some penn ss models we can use for bait if that dont work we can use my brand new threaded gig heads an a deep cycle battery for sent, that should atract them, if that dont work we can throw my 07 Tundra out there an hopefully we can land the big one .... Wat Do U Think ???


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Remember a godd crankbait cast in the right spot on his person would prevent a quick get away and always covered by an oh-no so sorry my bad!


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

so since this thread died i gotta ask, jdh you ever get the rod back or hear anything else on this? aint talked to you in a minute and wondering what became of this.


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Blind ,Sorry to hear about your rod but just realized this happened last yr. didnt it,for a minute I thought it just happened and remembered reading about it last yr and said they are back,Sorry to say but rod prob. been stripped and redone by now but I do hope you find them.But to make it clear the rod was stolen When? People might think it just happened.Was Yall asleep? Still no excuse for stealing but just trying to get the facts,also when I Trailer my boat with the rods sticking up I put bungies around the bottom for just that reason,it also helps going threw Pass on those rough days so the rod want jump out. Hope you find your Rod,Good luck


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

we were beach fishin and we were half asleep


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

so im guessing you never heard or seen anything else eh? sucks man. next time nap in shifts and keep the trusty old bat next to you, if FWC asks why you both have bats laying next to you say its for "bonking fish that you plan to keep" you know for humane reasons and whatnot lol


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

haha i wonder what they are goonna say with that 12ga. i got inside the sleepin bag with me, hmmmmmmmmmmmm big sharks??haha that dude will get his, and if he doesnt, my bad for being stupid, it wont happen again i can say that much


----------

